# اذا لم اجد الحل عند الكيميائيين ...فيحتاج الأمر الى براءة اختراع..



## ابوميسم (27 مايو 2008)

جربت كثير من المحاليل الكيميائية...ولم أنجح
وجربت طرق كهربائية ومغناطيسية.. ولم أنجح
وقمت بطريقة تغيير الماء يومياً ... كان النجاح جزئي ... ومكلف..

اذاً ما هو الحل ؟؟؟

في الأملاح المترسبه على المكيف الصحراوي .... 

هل هناك مذيب قوي وفعال لهذه الأملاح ... دون أن يضر بباقي اجزاء المكيف؟؟؟؟

انتظر الحلولو منكم اخواني ... وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng.Foam (27 مايو 2008)

جربت ملح الليمون ؟ او محلول مخفف جدا من H2so4


----------



## ابوميسم (27 مايو 2008)

Eng.Foam قال:


> جربت ملح الليمون ؟ او محلول مخفف جدا من H2so4


 سأجرب ان شاءالله .....
ولكن هل من شيء مجرب ومعروف ومؤكد للقضاء على هذه الاملاح


----------



## alistar (28 مايو 2008)

*الامر بسيط*

الامر بسيط جرب محلول حمض الخليك مخفف


----------



## ابوميسم (28 مايو 2008)

alistar قال:


> الامر بسيط جرب محلول حمض الخليك مخفف


 
لم ينفع اخي الفاضل....


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (30 مايو 2008)

اخي الفاضل ابو ميسم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه المشكلة تحتاج الى الوقاية المسبقة قبل استخدام الماء في هذه المكيفات اقترح ان يتم دهان جسم المكيف بدهان ايبوكسي بحيث يمكن استخدام بعض المواد الكيماوية مثل حامض السلفاميك بتركيز من 3 - 5 % لتنظيف الرواسب وذلك مرة واحدة كل عام .


----------



## ابوميسم (3 يونيو 2008)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> اخي الفاضل ابو ميسم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هذه المشكلة تحتاج الى الوقاية المسبقة قبل استخدام الماء في هذه المكيفات اقترح ان يتم دهان جسم المكيف بدهان ايبوكسي بحيث يمكن استخدام بعض المواد الكيماوية مثل حامض السلفاميك بتركيز من 3 - 5 % لتنظيف الرواسب وذلك مرة واحدة كل عام .


 
شكرا لمداخلتك...
لكن طلاء جسم المكيف سهل... والمشكلة في ( القش) او ورق الكرتون اللي يمر فيه الماء ...لا يتحمل هذه المواد وسعره غالي... نريد مادة أمنه ومذيبة للاملاح ولاتؤثر على ورق الكرتون


----------



## mtak (4 يونيو 2008)

انا لا اعرف بصراحة طريقة عمل المكيف الصحراوى
و لكن لاحظت من مداخلتك ان الماء لا يتغير كل يوم
فهل من الممكن ان تجرب ماء مقطر او ماء منزوع الاملاح


----------



## ابوميسم (5 يونيو 2008)

mtak قال:


> انا لا اعرف بصراحة طريقة عمل المكيف الصحراوى
> و لكن لاحظت من مداخلتك ان الماء لا يتغير كل يوم
> فهل من الممكن ان تجرب ماء مقطر او ماء منزوع الاملاح


 
اهلا بك اخي
الماء في المكيف الصحراوي لا يتم تغييره يوميا الا اذا قام الشخص يدويا بذلك او عمل نظام لتغييثر الماء اتوماتيكيا كما فعلت انا... ولكن هذه الطريقة يكون فيها هدر للماء ..

المكيف الصحراوي فكرته بسيطة جدا
مروحة تقوم بسحب الهواء من الجو الخارجي الى داخل المكان المراد تبريده .. ونقوم بتمرير الهواء على نوع من القش مصنوع اما من ورق او من عيدان صغيرة ويمر الماء على هذه العيدان او القش ..
الماء يكون في حوض اسفل المكيف ونركب له مضخة صغيرة تقوم بتدوير الماء من الاسفل الى الاعلى ويمر على القش ويعود للحوض مرة اخرى .. وهنا يبرد الماء قيبرد الهواء المار به...
هو مشهور جدا في السعودية .. 
اكتب في قوقل ( عمل المكيف الصحراوي ) ستجد شرحا وافيا
شكرا لك


----------



## mtak (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخى ابو ميسم على التوضيح

و لكن لم تجب
هل جربت ماء منزوع الاملاح


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 يونيو 2008)

الاخ ابو ميسم
السلام عليكم 
اقترح اضافة القليل من بودرة مواد التنظيف الخاصة بالغسالات الاوتوماتيكية والتي لا ترغي فهذه المواد تحتوي على مادة ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم الذي يمنع ترسب الاملاح ويقوم بتنظيف القش ( مجرد فكرة للتجربة ) لاني لا املك مكيف صحراوي . المواد مثل التايد او السيرف او ايريال وغير ذلك وارجو التوفيق


----------



## ابوميسم (7 يونيو 2008)

mtak قال:


> شكرا لك اخى ابو ميسم على التوضيح
> 
> و لكن لم تجب
> هل جربت ماء منزوع الاملاح


 
لا لم اجرب .... 
لأن الماء المقطر منزوع الاملاح ستكون تكلفته كبيره حيث ان المكيف الصحراوي يستلك كمية من الماء بحسب حرارة الجو .. ولكنها قد تصل الى 2000 لتر في اليوم .... وتزيد حسب حجم الكيف..
فاعتقد ان 2000 لتر ماء مقطر باليوم ستكون مكلفة جدا..

شكرا لمداخلتك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوميسم (7 يونيو 2008)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> الاخ ابو ميسم
> السلام عليكم
> اقترح اضافة القليل من بودرة مواد التنظيف الخاصة بالغسالات الاوتوماتيكية والتي لا ترغي فهذه المواد تحتوي على مادة ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم الذي يمنع ترسب الاملاح ويقوم بتنظيف القش ( مجرد فكرة للتجربة ) لاني لا املك مكيف صحراوي . المواد مثل التايد او السيرف او ايريال وغير ذلك وارجو التوفيق


 
جزاك الله خيرا ... لعلها تنفع ان شاءالله


----------



## Chemist (25 يونيو 2008)

Dear brother:
These scales that formed ,are mainly hard scale ,ie...Ca and Mg salts,Sothat,the only thing that can remove it Sulfamic acid or EDTA di Sodium salt or EDTA tetra sodium salts...
BUT :You have to not put it on Cu-alloys,may be can corrode it.
Best regards


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (26 يونيو 2008)

استحدم حمض الخليك اومحلول مركز من الخل ان شاء الله هيفيدك أو ضع فلتر علي الماء الداخل للمكيف وياليتك تبلغني بالنتيجة

ملاحظة: أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال مع التقدير ...


----------



## ابوميسم (30 يونيو 2008)

chemist قال:


> dear Brother:
> These Scales That Formed ,are Mainly Hard Scale ,ie...ca And Mg Salts,sothat,the Only Thing That Can Remove It Sulfamic Acid Or Edta Di Sodium Salt Or Edta Tetra Sodium Salts...
> But :you Have To Not Put It On Cu-alloys,may Be Can Corrode It.
> Best Regards


 


شكرا لك اخي الفاضل
وساقوم بتجربة اقتراحك ..وفقك الله


----------



## ابوميسم (30 يونيو 2008)

احمد محمد هشام قال:


> استحدم حمض الخليك اومحلول مركز من الخل ان شاء الله هيفيدك أو ضع فلتر علي الماء الداخل للمكيف وياليتك تبلغني بالنتيجة


 

استخدمت حامض الخليك ومانفع ....

ولم افهم بقصدك اضع فلتر على الماء الداخل للمكيف .؟ هل تقصد فلتر لنزع الاملاح؟؟ طبعا هذا مكلف جدا وغير عملي.... واذا تقصد فلتر اخر ..فارجو التوضيح


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الهه الرحم الرحيم
بعد التحيه
المشكلة بسيطة جدا وهي انا الماء المستخد مشبع بمادة الأملاح والحل هو استخدام مزيل الكلس وشكرا


----------



## زياد محمد (18 يوليو 2008)

في هذه الحالة الطرق الميكانيكية انفع من الطرق الكيميائية بسبب ان هذه الاملاح هي بحد ذاتها صعبة الانحلال 
بالاضافة الى ان المحلات التي يمكن استخدامها تؤثر على المعدن بشكل سيء
لذلك انصحك اما بامرار الماء الداخل في المكيف الى مبادل شرجبات ومبادل شرسبات( حلايات )


----------



## ضاري كنعان (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم !!!

مـــتـــابـــع !!!!!


----------



## اسلام البدوي (11 يونيو 2009)

أخى الحبيب يمكن أن تستخدم ماء مقطر ولكن مرة واحدة فقط عن طريق عمل نظام مغلق (closed system) للمياه وبالتالي سيكون الفاقد فى الماء شبه معدوم ..لقد قرأت عن النظام المغلق هذا فى عدة أنظمه صينية ويابانية فى هذا الصدد..والله الموفق


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

الماء المنزوع الاملاح هوالحل


----------



## 2 mahmoud (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جرب التالى:
بالنسبة ل 2000 لتر مياة تحتاج
250 جم جير مطفأ ( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم)
430 جم صودا آش (كربونات الصوديوم)
توضع المكونات السابقة على 2000 لتر مياة مع التقليب الجيد لمدة 3ساعات
ملحوظة :
يمكن مضاعفة الكمية السابقة بنفس النسب حسب نسبة عسر المياة


----------



## زياد محمد (27 يونيو 2009)

ما لك الا تري بولي فوسفات الصوديوم


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 يونيو 2009)

*كيفية التخلص من الاملاح المسببه للعسر والتأكل*



ابوميسم قال:


> جربت كثير من المحاليل الكيميائية...ولم أنجح
> وجربت طرق كهربائية ومغناطيسية.. ولم أنجح
> وقمت بطريقة تغيير الماء يومياً ... كان النجاح جزئي ... ومكلف..
> 
> ...


 اخى الفاضل 
بفضل الله ان حل مشكلتك يتلخص فى استخدام
الادتا وهى عباره عن 
اثيلين داى امين تترا استيك اسد
وهى تعمل complexing agent للاملاح 
بما فيها الحديد وهوالعنصر الرئيسى المسبب للتأكل حيث تفاعل الحديد مع الاكسجين سواء الموجود فى الماء او الموجود فى الهواء مكون اكسيد الحديديك المسبب للتأكل
وهى تسخدم غالبا حسب نسبة الاملاح الموجوده 
0.5الى1 واحد جرام/لتروهى فعاله جدا فى مثل هذه المشاكل
وبالله التوفيق
وشكرا


----------



## islamlion_1 (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعتقد اللى انا فاهمة انى فائدة الماء التبريد
فما رأيك باستخدام سائل اخر غير الماء بحيث تكون له خواص معينة لاتتفاعل وتسبب المشاكل التى سببها الماء
----------------
وبالنسبة الى ان الماء المقطر هو الحل
فاعتقد فى النظام المغلق هيكون اقل تكلفة
-----------------------
انا فاكر انى ثانى اوكسيد الكربون يستخدم فى صناعة المثلجات 
فاعتقد له خواص التبريد فهل يمكن استخدامه بدلا من الماء 
يعنى مثلا لو وصلنا فى فتحة الماء مطفأة حريق ليأخ منها المكيف غاز التبريد
والله اعلم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_اذا كان جسم المكيف من معدن al فان خامض الكبريتيك المركز يعمل الى التاكل السريع وان نوعيه الماء اذا كانت تعتمد على الابار يعني وجود املاح تكون عاليه فان اضافه حامض hno3 مخفف بتركيز 0.5 يعمل الى تاكل بسيط ووجود طبقه من ماده al(no3)3 , وسوف تعمل الى ترسيب الاملاح في اسفل الخزان ولكن الطريقه المثلى هي استبدال القش بين فترة واخرى_


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الحل عندك في électrochimie توجد طريقة اسمها المهبط المضحي اظن المهم بالفرنسية 
opération cathodique par anode sacrificielleهذه تستخدم في البواخر والسفن لمنع الصدا وتاكل وترسب الاملاح هذه الطريقة تستطيع عملها بيل او كمولد الكترونات وهذا لمنع الاكسدة انت تعرف ان كل الترسبات والتاكل والصدا هو عبارة عن عملية اكسدة ابحث اخي الكريم عن هذه العملية فهي مجربة وبحول الله اكيدة جزاكم الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## kadhim ali (19 أغسطس 2009)

ابوميسم قال:


> اهلا بك اخي
> الماء في المكيف الصحراوي لا يتم تغييره يوميا الا اذا قام الشخص يدويا بذلك او عمل نظام لتغييثر الماء اتوماتيكيا كما فعلت انا... ولكن هذه الطريقة يكون فيها هدر للماء ..
> 
> المكيف الصحراوي فكرته بسيطة جدا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
هذه الطريقة طريقة تبريد شبه مغلقة تعتمد على تبادل الحراري بين الماء والهواء وتعتمد طريقة التعويض بكمية التبخير وبحساب بسيط 
كمية الماء المتبخر +كمية الماء المطروح (( يجب الموازنة هنا ))= كمية المياه المعوضة 
عند تحقيق هذه المعادلة تتخلص من قسم من الاملاح بقي مانع الترسيب فهناك انواع اسهلها مواد الفوسفيت وهذا تجده في مواد التنظيف اي ممكن ان تستخدم الصابون او مسحوق الغسيل بكميات قليله للتقليل الترسبات 
اما تنضيف التكلسات انصحك برفعا ميكانيكا بواسطة القشط و غسل القش بمحلول حامض الهيروركوريك مع الماء الساخن لمدة ساعة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سعدت جدا بحواركم ولكن لي عدة توضيحات 

أولا هناك إخوة وأخوات يبدوا أنهم ليس لديهم أي فكره عن المكيفات الصحراوية وطريقة عملها ومع احترامي الشديد لهم يجب عليهم ألا يتحاوروا في هذا الموضوع إلا بعد دراسته وفهمه فهما جيدا وآسف على المقاطعة والتوجيه لكن قصدي منه الخير للجميع 

الفكره يا سادة ببساطه هي أن المكيف الصحراوي نظريه قديمة جدا في التبريد وتعتمد هذه النظريه على شيء نعلمه جميعا من كبيرنا إلى صغيرنا واقصد بذلك المهندسين والفنيين وهي

أن أي شيء أريد تبخيره يجب أن أوصله إلى الحالة الغازية من أي حالة أخرى فإن كان في حالة صلبه يجب إذابته وتحويله إلى سائل ثم إلى غاز والفكره كلها تكمن فيما نقوم بتعريض الماده إليه لتنتقل من حالة لأخرى وهي الحراره طبعا

ودائما في علم الفيزياء يمكن عكس العمليات وفي حالة المكيف الصحراوي نقوم بتحويل الماء إلى بخار وذلك بتمرير الهواء علي وسيط التبريد وهو القش او الكرتون المبلل بالماء فيتبخر الماء ويتدفق مع الهواء ولكن كيف تتم عملية التبريد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عندما يتحول الماء من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية (بخار) يحتاج إلى طاقة هذه الطاقة تأتيه على صورة حرارة 

وإن لم نعرضه نحن للحرارة فيقوم السائل بانتزاع الحرارة من الوسط المحيط به ليتمكن من التحول إلى غاز

فينتزع الماء الحرارة الموجوده في وسط او الجو المحيط به داخل المكيف فيبرد الجسم والكرتون والقش والماء الموجود في حوض الكيف مسببا بذلك التبريد المطلوب ويقوم الهواء بنقل درجه الحرارة المنخفضة من الكرتون او القش أثناء مروره بداخل المكيف إلى الغرفه المراد تبريدها

هذه الفكره هي نفس فكرة (القله الفلاحي بتاعة زمان لو كان أحد يعرفها) والزير أيضا

ويستخدمها سائقي التريلات وذلك بوضع جيركن الماء داخل كيس من القش ووضعه خارج النافذه أثناء سير السيارة فيقوم الهواء بتبخير الماء وتبريد جسم الوعاء المحتوي على الماء وبذلك نحصل على ماء بارد


نرجع ونعود إلى مشاكل المكيف الصحراوي

اولا لا يمكن عمل فكرة الدائرة المغلقة لان الماء يتبخر وينقص باستمرار ويجب تعويضه من مصدر خارجي للماء

المشكلة أن الماء يتبخر ويترك خلفه الأملاح الموجودة به

وللأسف الماء في السعوديه واقصد ماء الصنابير الخاص بالبلدية يحتوي على قدر كبير جدا من الأملاح ,اعتقد أنهم يقومون بتحلية الماء عن طريق إضافة عناصر تعمل عملية تعادل مع المكونات الموجودة اصلا بالماء ولا يقومون بإزالة الاملاح الموجودة به

وقد لاحظت شيء مهم 

اشتريت جهاز ترطيب للجو يعتمد على تبخير الماء بالذبذبات فوق الصوتيه هذا الجهاز به وعاء تقريبا جالون او حوالي 6 لتر تقديرا بالنظر فقط تقريبا

عندما استقظ في الصباح وتكون كمية الماياه في الخزان قاربت على الانتهاء ألاحظ كمية كثيفه جدا مما يشبه الدخان في الغرفة لونها ابيض مثل الشبورة 

هذه ليس لها تفسير غير انها هي كمية الاملاح التي تبقت من الماء ولكن تندفع مع تيار الهواء الخارج من الجهاز بفعل المروحة التربينيه بداخله

فإذا كان 6 لتر ماء بها كميه من الأملاح لتعتيم جو الغرفه بهذه الطريقة فما بالك ب 2000 لتر من الماء


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

وبالنسبة للمكيف الصحراوي الماء يتبخر ويترك الاملاح في قاع المكيف مما يرفع ملوحة الماء بدرجة شديدة ويؤدي إلى ترسب الأملاح على الكرتون والقش فيكتم فتحات التهوية ويتناقص تيار الهواء مع الزمن 

وهناك عيب آخر خطير

لاحظت تكاثر ونمو الفطريات والطحالب الخضراء على القش بالذات

ولي تجارب ومحاولات كثيرة مع المكيف الصحراوي 

وهو حقا يستحق المجهود والتعب وافضل بكثير من الكيف الفريوني

ولكن علينا ان نستمر في العمل على حل وتلافي الاعراض الجانبيه من الاملاح والبكتيريا والتآكل وخلافه

أرجوا من من له اهتمام بهذا المضوع التواصل معي لعلنا نصل إلى اختراعات مفيده في هذا المجال فلدي عدة افكار وابتكارات

مميزات الصحراوي

1- ترطيب ذاتي للجو شديد الجفاف بالسعودية

2- القش يحجز الأتربة الموجودة في الهواء ولا يمكن استخدام الكرتون فقط بدون قش

3- اقتصادي جدا بالنسبة للكهرباء مقارنة بالكيف الفريوني

4- يقوم بتبريد البيت بالكامل اذا احسن اختيار موقعه وصيانته 

5- ييسر على أجهزة التبريد الأخرى مثل الثلاجات والديب فريزر مهمتها في العمل ويلاحظ نقص كفاءة هذه الأجهزة عند اطفاء الصحراوي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

أعتقد أن من بين أفضل المشاركات والأفكار التي قرأتها هنا 

1- تغير الماء بانتظام كل ثلاثة أيام او اسبوع

2- استخدام مساحيق الغسيل التي تساعد على ذوبان الأملاح


ولكننا نريد شيء أعلى كفاءة بحيث يذيب الملح ولا يضر الكرتون او جسم المكيف وسنصل بحول الله وقوته وبإذنه سبحانه وتعالى ولكن يجب علينا الاستمرار في البحث


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2011)

لقد فكرت في استخدام البوتاس وهو المستخدم في الغسيل ولكن لا أعرف ان كان سيفيد ام يضر فهل جربه أحد؟


----------



## kaiyali (5 أغسطس 2011)

دراسة جيدة وفيها الفائدة للجميع 
لكن اقتراحي طالما انه لا بد من استخدام الماء للتبريد والاعتماد على التبخير فالماء العادي حتى يحتوي على املاح وهذه الاملاح لا بد ان تترسب 
اذا الفكرة بإضافة فلتر للماء يعمل على تقليل نسبة الاملاح في الماء وبالتالي تقليل كمية الاملاح المترسبة 
وهناك الكثير من الفلاتر التي تنقية الماء بنسب جيدة من الاملاح 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## سحر اكرم (10 أغسطس 2011)

الحل الوحيد اشتري كل سنة مكيف جديد ترة سعرة مو غالي وبيع القديم مستعمل وبعدين هذه الاملاح ما تاثر على كفاءة المكيف فليش مدوخ نفسك ومدوخ الكل وياك!!!!!


----------



## buhaidel (11 أغسطس 2011)

صباح / مساء الخير ...

في البدء عشر رماضنية جديدة ،، أدعو الله بأن يغفر لي ولوالدي ولزوجتي وطفلتي ولكم أجمعين ويرفعنا في العلم درجات ويوفق صاحب الموضوع ،، الذي أعتب عليه العنوان الذي كان من الممكن أن يكون بصيغة أقرب للمحتوى وعلى كل فهذه أول مشاركة واسأل الله أن لا تكون الأخيرة .. والذي دفعني للمشاركة استمتاعي بالنقاش وأتوق للوصول للحل وكنت أتمنى بأن لدي مكيف صحرواي لأبدأ التجربة .. 

على كل سيدي الكريم ،، اقتراح بسيط .. لما لا توصل مصدر المياه بوحدة تحلية مياة صغيرة ومن ثم توصلها بالمكيف وان لم تنهي الأملاح فهي حتماً ستقللها بشكل كبير ...

وتعليق على وضع بعض المنظفات ... ألا يمكن أن تسبب رائحة مزعجة ان استخدمت وتكون حلت مشكلة وسببت أخرى ،،

ودمتم بود ،،

م. أبو رفيف


.
.
.


----------

